# SS 04.06.22 - Enescu # 2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*George Enescu (1881-1955)*

*Symphony no. 2 in A major, op. 17*

I. Vivace, ma no troppo
II. Andante giusto
III. Un poco lento, marziale -- Allegro vivace, marziale
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

It's been several years since we visited the Romaninan master George Enescu, so this week we have his Symphony no. 2 in A major. The symphony was first performed in 1915 in Bucharest with Enescu conducting. The symphony, which is quite long, is at times dramatic, majestic, and lilting with incessant motion in the first movement, a beautiful richly orchestrated slow movement and the slow martial opening of the third movement (not unlike Shostakovich) that leads to a mysterious allegro. Several recordings including of course by Romanian orchestras such as in the link the Bucharest National Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Tiberiu Soare below and my copy with Horia Andreescu conducting the Romanian National Radio Orchestra. Don't know if they're the same orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Enescu: Symphony No. 2

BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

I am going with this one, I do have the Lawrence Foster set but I prefer this one.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I'm going for Rozhdestvensky, too. A CD I have but not one I have played that often. So here we go ...


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent choice this week! Great chance to reacquaint myself with this one. When I listen to Enescu I usually tend to go for the Third. Wonderful epic late-romanticism lushness in all of them. Listening to the Hannu Lintu recording posted above. And breaking news, I think I finally spotted the harmonium in all of this! About 10 mins into the finale. Followed by a rising pattern on the piano.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

From this set:










Monte-Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrence Foster


----------

